# BMX vs Dirt vs Trial - Wer ist der Spezialist für Manuals, Whips und Bunny Hops



## m-a-r-t-i-n (23. November 2017)

Hallo Leute,

gleich vorweg: Ich habe mir die Frage schon beantwortet und ein BMX bestellt (WTP Crysis). Aber trotzdem interessiert mich eure Meinung. Viele haben sicher auch schon die anderen Bike - Disziplinen probiert.

Zum Hintergrund: Mein 4,5 Jähriger Sohn ist begeisterter Radler. Deshalb sind wir auch viel im Hof vor der Haustüre, Pumptracks mit Skatepark und BMX Bahnen unterwegs.

Gleichzeitig will ich meine MTB Fahrtechnik verbessern. Und dabei speziell Manuals, Springen und Hinterrad versetzen.

Und weil es mir zu dumm ist, immer mein Fully aus zu packen und es Räder gibt, mit denen ich vielleicht noch besser üben kann, habe ich ein BMX bestellt.
Obendrein will ich dem Sohneman nicht vorlegen, dass man "nur mit Federung springen kann". Gerade bei Kinderrädern macht eine Federgabel das Rad nur schwer...

Bin gespannt auf eure Meinungen.
Danke
lg
Martin


----------



## D0wnhill (23. November 2017)

Ich glaube da wird es keine Antwort drauf geben Bro 
Weil das nicht aufs Bike sondern auf den Fahrer ankommt denke ich !!!
Was ich auf jeden Fall bei so Kram raten kann,nebenbei wenn möglich bissel Krafttraining oder anderen Sport zu betreiben der Muskelaufbau fördert.
Desto stabiler Du bist,desto mehr Fun macht sowas meiner Erfahrung nach.
Und wenn man mal richtig hinknallt,hat man eine Art Struktur die einen auch ein bissel schützt.

Aber am Bike würde ich das wirklich nicht fest machen,eher daran was Du körperlich im Stande bist damit zu machen.
In jedem Fall viel Spaß mit dem Bike und beim lernen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m-a-r-t-i-n (23. November 2017)

Danke für die Antwort. Ja verstehe ich.. 
Das heißt im Umkehrschluss, dass diese Basisübungen in all den 3 Kategorien gleich leicht/schwer zu erlernen sind, und keine der verschieden Geometrien dafür einen Vorteil bietet.
Liegt das daran, dass alle recht kurze Kettenstreben haben, und sich in etwa gleich gut hochziehen lassen?
Die Fitnessübungen sind auch ein guter Hinweis. Bin gespannt wie geschickt ich mich mit meinen 36 Jahren anstellen werde..
lg


----------



## D0wnhill (23. November 2017)

Du ich glaube auch das kann man nicht so pauschal sagen,jeder Mensch hat ja auch einen eigene Körperstatur die evtl ne bestimmte Bike Geo begünstigt oder halt auch nicht.Oder sei es auch persönliche Vorliebe,manchen Leuten fallen manche Tricks halt einfach leichter,und anderen wiederum schwerer und umgekehrt.

Zu den 3 Sachen die Du lernen willst,also ein Manual und ein Bunny Hop würd ich auch als solide Basics einstufen.Trotzdem lerne ich die immernoch, und da haste meiner Meinung nach jahrelang was dran zu üben bis das "perfekt" sitzt ( Wenn das überhaupt geht,da Perfektion ja absolute Fehlerfreiheit bedeuten würde ). 
Und sag mal meinst Du mit Whip etwa nen Tailwhip ?
If so -> ich persönlich halte das für nen richtig harten Move !
Sprich für mich ist das absoluter advanced shit nen Tailwhip sauber zu bringen !!!
Ich weiß ja nicht wie gut Du generell fährst,aber ich denke momentan noch absolut nicht daran mich an nem Tailwhip zu versuchen,das ist schon richtig schwer als Anfänger...


----------



## m-a-r-t-i-n (24. November 2017)

Hallo und danke für die Einschätzung. Ich habe wohl eher tabletop gemeint. Das beantwortet dann fast auch schon die Frage wie gut ich generell fahre 
Ich bin schon viel am Rad gesessen (MTB), habe mittlerweile ein bißchen Gleichgewichtssinn, und kann einen Teil meines Unvermögens mit Mut wettmachen  Aber Biketechniken habe ich sogut wie noch nie extra  trainiert..
lg
Martin


----------



## hirschy (23. Januar 2018)

Moin, wie sieht´s aus? Hat sich die Anschaffung gelohnt? Stehe gerade auch vor der Überlegung für den Sohn (6J.) und mich jeweils noch ein BMX zusätzlich zum mtb anzuschaffen, um auf der Straße bißchen rumzuspielen...


----------



## m-a-r-t-i-n (13. Februar 2018)

hirschy schrieb:


> Moin, wie sieht´s aus? Hat sich die Anschaffung gelohnt? Stehe gerade auch vor der Überlegung für den Sohn (6J.) und mich jeweils noch ein BMX zusätzlich zum mtb anzuschaffen, um auf der Straße bißchen rumzuspielen...


Ja ich bin voll begeistert. Letzlich bin ich aber noch von WTP Crisis auf WTP Zodiac gewechselt, weil ich auf ein gutes Angebot gestoßen bin. Ich stelle mich zwar nicht so geschickt an, wie ich es gerne hätte, aber es macht Spaß. Neulich waren wir auf der BMX Bahn (obwohl es kein Racebmx) siehe Video:


----------



## hirschy (14. Februar 2018)

Schöne Strecke habt ihr da! 
Hab letztens auch zwei BMX für uns abgeholt, bin bislang aber eher noch sehr skeptisch. Im Vergleich zum Fully und auch zum Hardtail ist so´n BMX ja einfach knüppelhart. Zusätzlich ist´s auch noch sackschwer (ca.13kg) für so´n kleines Rad und ist damit auch gar nicht so einfach zu handeln. Was die erhofften schnellen Fortschritte bezüglich Manual und Bunnyhop angeht, bin ich also etwas ernüchtert...
Gleich bei der Testrunde hab ich´s nur noch knapp geschafft nach hinten abzuspringen, als ich versucht hab das Ding, etwas zu schwungvoll, auf´s Hinterrad zu ziehen  (im Sommer ging´s mir ähnlich als ich paar Kindern auf´m Geburtstag ´n BMX abgeschwatzt und vollmundig prahlte, ich zeig euch mal´n coolen Trick - endete sogar blutig ).
Werde dem ganzen im Frühling und Sommer noch bißchen Zeit geben zur Not kommt´s wieder weg... 

Geile Sachen damit machen können aber ja selbst alte Leute:


----------



## m-a-r-t-i-n (14. Februar 2018)

ja ich weiß was du meinst. Nach 2h Bunny Hop üben tun dann schon die Gelenke weh. Und der Manual geht jetzt auch nicht wirklich leicht damit. Aber ich bin jetzt schon oft hinten abgestiegen ohne zu fallen. Das ist mit dem kleinen Rad schon leichter und senkt die Hemmschwelle beim nach hinten schmeißen. Der Bunny Hop geht schon auch leichter, denke ich.
Der Hauptvorteil ist meiner Meinung nach:
1) der Kleine denkt nicht, dass man zum Springen Federn braucht. (Und man selber auch nicht)
2) das BMX ist im Gegensatz zum MTB auch im allgemeinen Fahrradraum sicher.
3) es hält wirklich viel aus.


----------



## hirschy (15. Februar 2018)

Da bin ich ja beruhigt, dass es mir nicht nur alleine so geht...  
Kannst ja nochmal ´n schönes Video von deinen Fahrtechnikfortschritten posten!


----------



## m-a-r-t-i-n (16. Februar 2018)

hirschy schrieb:


> Da bin ich ja beruhigt, dass es mir nicht nur alleine so geht...
> Kannst ja nochmal ´n schönes Video von deinen Fahrtechnikfortschritten posten!



Ja für ein Vorher/Nachher Video könnte ich schonmal den "Vorher" Teil drehen. Und hoffen dass es auch irgendwann zu einem "Nachher" Video kommt, bei dem man tatsächlich einen Unterschied zum "Vorher" erkennt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hirschy (16. Februar 2018)

Sehr gute Idee, bin ich dabei...Steigert doch auch gleich die Motivation... Ist ja zum Glück nix mehr los hier


----------



## D0wnhill (16. Februar 2018)

Jungs ich hab mir jetzt im Alter auch bissel was beigebracht was BMX angeht.Meine Tipps:

=>Manual gut üben,das hilft ungemein beim Bunny Hop !
Weil je kontrollierter und besser man das Vorderrad hoch bekommt,desto leichter ist dann der Hop selber.
Manuals kann man gut auf Fußballplätzen aus Gummi üben wenn es einem schwer fällt hinten abzusteigen,dort fällt es sich super !
Aber selbst absolute Pros plumpsen hin und wieder mal auf den Arsch,trust me 
Das ist meiner Meinung nach kein Trick den man zu 100% perfekt beherrschen kann,weil das würde ja jegliche Fehler ausschließen.Vielmehr kann man es auf ein Level bringen wo man halt entweder locker absteigt nach hinten,oder selbst bei nem Plumps auf den Arsch gut landet 
Ich hab das schonmal an anderer Stelle geschrieben,lasst euch nicht von Highlight Videos aus dem Netz blenden.War viel in Skateparks fahren und haben guten Leuten zugeschaut,JEDER fällt hin und wieder !
Also nicht entmutigen lassen und gechillt fahren wie man kann,Übung macht den Meister.
Ich habe mir nach ner Weile auch Hubguards und Pegs installiert.Einmal weil ich grinden möchte,und selbst zum Üben ist beispielsweise ein Peg Manual nochmal etwas leichter als der normale + macht einfach heftig Laune 
@hirschy 13kg ist echt schwer für ein BMX.Meins wiegt mit Hubguards und Pegs montiert glaube ich noch unter oder um die 11kg.Habe aber abseits vom Werkszustand auch ein paar Teile getauscht,Lenkerenden gekürzt,usw. muss ich dazu sagen.Vielleicht lässt sich ja so auch noch minimal bei Dir rausholen.


----------



## hirschy (18. Februar 2018)

Danke für die Tips! Wie alte biste denn und wann haste angefangen? 
Kannst du ja gleich starten mit nem schicken Video 
Zum Gewicht: Das WTP Zodiac ist auch mit 12,3kg angegeben, ohne Pegs...WTP Crisis mit 11,8kg.... Auch nicht deutlich leichter...


----------



## R.C. (19. Februar 2018)

D0wnhill schrieb:


> @hirschy 13kg ist echt schwer für ein BMX.



Nein, das ist normal, 11kg mit Pegs ist schon sehr leicht.

Ein 'Peg Manual' ist uebrigens ein Rocket Manual.


----------



## D0wnhill (23. Februar 2018)

R.C. schrieb:


> Nein, das ist normal, 11kg mit Pegs ist schon sehr leicht.
> 
> Ein 'Peg Manual' ist uebrigens ein Rocket Manual.



Really ?
Ich hab mich damals bissel umgeschaut und halt an den Custom Bikes orientiert die so "rumlaufen".Wenn das aber so ist dann hab ich ja ganz gut rausgeholt 
Und Peg / Rocket Manuals machen ultra Fun ! Finde genrell abseits vom Grinding,was ich echt auch gerade erst lerne, sind Pegs ne sehr coole Geschichte 



hirschy schrieb:


> Danke für die Tips! Wie alte biste denn und wann haste angefangen?
> Kannst du ja gleich starten mit nem schicken Video
> Zum Gewicht: Das WTP Zodiac ist auch mit 12,3kg angegeben, ohne Pegs...WTP Crisis mit 11,8kg.... Auch nicht deutlich leichter...



Mitte 30 ,und bin jetzt ein paar Monate dabei 
Aber als Kid ist man halt auch bissel Bike gefahren,auch wenns lange her ist hat man doch nicht alles verlernt,sprich alleine der Umgang mit dem Bike usw.
Und ich muss dazu sagen, dass ich mich sonst sportlich abseits vom Biking in anderen Bereichen schon sehr betätige.Also sprich ich merke schon wie mir das zugute kommt,trotzdem bin ich jetzt nicht komplett angstfrei wie manche Kids 
Gerade in Skateparks beispielsweise,ich fahre über die kleinen Rampen und Kicker usw.,aber richrig ein DropIn in ner Halfpipe ist für mich momentan irgendwie noch undenkbar 
Muskulatur und Fitness helfen auf jeden Fall,auch wenn man mal hinfällt !
Und ja,ein Video könnt ich echt mal machen.Ich fahre jetzt im Winter wenn dann viel alleine und mit dem BMX auch nur wenns trocken ist,und demnach ist das mit dem Filmen immer so ne Sache.
Aber wenns was wärmer wird gerne,dann kann ich mal was hochladen 
Ich trainiere quasi aber auch selber noch die Basics,normale Manuals,die sollen einfach solider werden.Und ebenfalls schön hohe Bunny Hops,damit man sich irgendwann mal an nen Barspin trauen kann und so Kram halt.Also nicht zuviel erwarten,das ist halt schon tricky und dauert denke ich ne Weile bis man das so richtig beherrscht.
Mir macht aber bisher auch das rumfahren und rumhüpfen damit einfach mega Fun,von daher bin ich auch so schon happy


----------

